# Cabellas air rifle - woodchucks



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I posted this in another section and I believe it might be better placed here.

Cabellas Fall Master Catalog 2007 has a "new" air rifle listed which has 60% less noise due to some baffels and holes drilled near the muzzle. Retail near $234.

My specific question is regarding woodchucks. Would an air rifle of this type, dispatch woodchucks at 30-50 yards? Comes with a 3x9x40 scope. The noise signature is the most appealing to me, IF it would handle the task.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I seriously doubt it. I've shot them with a 22 long rifle and they've made it back down the hole. A 22 mag will anchor them though.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> A 22 mag will anchor them though.


So will a .270 with 130gr PSPs :lol::lol::lol:

Shoot one last Saturday at about 60 yds out at my uncle's food plots.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

with a perfect shot,


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

unless you are in town where you needed it to be quiet for that much i would just buy a rifle of some sort...... but i did watch a guy smoke a woodchuck from 40 yards with my dads dana( i think) that shot 1000 fps and he nailed it in the head flopped a bit then was a gonner... iron sights... i was pretty impressed... i would have to think a pretty lucky shot though... i would go with 22mag or even a 22lr.... but bigger is always better unless like i said you need it to be quiet


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

HunterHawk;

I have a gamo air rifle it claims to shoot at 1600fps. It's the Hunter Extreme. I haven't checked the velosity on it but I can pop and drop a woodchuck at 60yrds, and leave them stone dead. I have no regrets at all about buying it.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> unless you are in town where you needed it to be quiet for that much i would just buy a rifle of some sort......


Pretty much sums it up. 22LR minimags are way too loud which leaves .223's completely out of the question. This particular piece caught my eye and was curious if it could do the job.

Truly appreciate the thoughts and replys.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

try it maybe they will die of there wounds,if they go back in there hole , I have a Gamo I shoot squirrels with I miss more than I get ,I can bust eggs at 50 yards with no wind but with a cross wind forget it its a $400 plus gun and fun to shoot I wish it were quieter


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I killed one for my parents. It had burrowed under their deck. I killed it with a head shot from about 15 yards with a pellet from a Crossman 760. Did a couple flops and that was it. :evilsmile


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I love sniping with my pellet gun, i have killed a possum, a crow, a few chips and a lot of reds..... best shots were on the red at about 45-50 yards in the top of a tree... TOTAL LUCK im sure of it... or the crow at about 50-60 yards... SMACK... flew about 30 yards and dropped dead.... i was stoked. or the chip at about 25 yards that i said hey muckamuck bet ya 5 bucks i get a headhsot... SMACK... good ol pellet guns


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> I love sniping with my pellet gun, i have killed a possum, a crow, a few chips and a lot of reds..... best shots were on the red at about 45-50 yards in the top of a tree... TOTAL LUCK im sure of it... or the crow at about 50-60 yards... SMACK... flew about 30 yards and dropped dead.... i was stoked. or the chip at about 25 yards that i said hey muckamuck bet ya 5 bucks i get a headhsot... SMACK... good ol pellet guns


Did ya really call him Muck???? lol


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

I've got a Gamo .177 (1000 fps). Have bagged 4 raccoons with it, 10-15 yards- got'em right in the melon. Dropped in their tracks, thrashed a bit. 
My friend has probably got 20-30 ***** over the last few years in his backyard in Clarkston using the same type of pellet gun. There's a woodchuck that I've sunning himself on our deck...need to crack him when the wife and kids aren't around:evil:

The Terminator


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Too small to share?:evilsmile


----------



## Like_to_hunt (Sep 27, 2004)

If noise is the problem, use a .22 with a CB in it. There are all kinds of shells for the .22, fast to slow, loud to quiet. A CB in my H&R single shot is quieter than my Beman R9 spring air rifle and it's more deadly.
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

thats what I use shorts & longs. sure are quiet need a lock bolt gun to make them super quiet not a automatic


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Like_to_hunt said:


> If noise is the problem, use a .22 with a CB in it. There are all kinds of shells for the .22, fast to slow, loud to quiet. A CB in my H&R single shot is quieter than my Beman R9 spring air rifle and it's more deadly.
> Just my .02 cents.


Please elaborate. I am not familiar with the term CB.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

roger23 said:


> thats what I use shorts & longs. sure are quiet need a lock bolt gun to make them super quiet not a automatic


Very helpful. Thank you.

This has opened up a whole new option.


----------

